# Strange Behavior After Spay



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, since Cosette's spay she's recovered really fast and acted like she's feeling good, but she's started weird behavior. She's been really really clingy, everytime I leave the room she starts screaming loudly and stands at the gate the whole time nervously. She also cries sometimes when she's sitting in my lap and won't stop until I pet her or talk to her. She has also become very posessive. If I even speak to Deedlit or one of my mom's chis she jumps off my laps and runs across the room and tries to attack them. She also growls and tries to snap when any other dogs come near me. It really worries me because she even tried to go after my mom's 12 year old chi who is the alpha dog and can be agressive, shes much bigger than Cosette too. I'm not sure what's going on with her, has anyone else had their dogs start behaving strange like this after surgery? Deedlit never did and she's confused as how to act with Cosette being nasty to her.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Only thing I can think of would be maybe you've given her lots of extra attention and somehow she got the signal that she is the to be the alpha. :dontknow:


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

gypsy.. this has happend with Happi. He does the same thing to my cat, who is 27 pounds and 3 times his size LOL. Well when my cat comes near me or lays with me, Happi dont like this and he growls and barks at Angel until angel gets up from my legs, and moves to the floor. I tell happi NO, and pick angel up and put him beside me and put happi on the other side of me, and he'll stand up and look at angel like, i dont care im gunna keep going after u till u leave. well, i pat BOTH of them and give them EQUAL amounts of attention, and he was fine. BUT, now whenever angel comes near me, happi has to jump ON top of me, and make sure hes IN my face, getting ALL of my attention, as he looks at angel and barks. This JUST started after his neuter. I have a baby gate, dividing the 2nd floor to the first floor. and if i run upstairs, ill jump over the gate and happi will stand there, nervously, waiting for me, sometimes hell bark, if he thinks im not coming back ( which i ALWAYS do ). If i go into the bathroom, he HAS to come with me, if i take a shower, he has to be IN the bathroom with me, if i am using the bathroom, i will make him stand outside and wait. i want him to learn that i ALWAYS come back for him. As i type this, my cat came over to me, ( happi was sitting next to me ) and happi jumped down, and got into his face, to get angel to leave, he pushed his nose into angels bottom, scooting him forward.. and angel moved forward and left, and happi ran back over to me and jumped back up on my lap...its so cute LOL but its mean, i dont like him pushing my cat away from me, its not nice. 
This just started since happi's neuter.. well 3 or so days after he got out from having his neuter. He didnt feel good at all for a few days after he was out of surgery. BUT, before his neuter, happi was clingy but he didnt care who i gave attention to BUT, again, i just got him 1 month and 3 days ago, his neuter was april 5th, i got him march 25th, so maybe he wasnt clingy cause i just got him a couple weeks before his neuter.. im not sure but i have DEFINATELY noticed the nervous, clingyness since his neuter..


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I've heard that animals personalities can change after a spay due to differences in their hormone levels. I can't say that's definitely what it is, because it could be many things causing it, but I do know that spaying can cause changes in an animal =/ It did my cat, she's never been the same since :S But I don't want to worry you, maybe she's just afraid you're going to drop her off for another surgery or something and is being clingy.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the personality change is realy a myth...or at least a perminent personality change.
however personality changes after a spay or neuter are fairly normal for up to 6months after the surgery while the hormones all rebalance


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I dunno, my cat was never the same after her spay, neither was my other dog =/


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

She's a little better today, I've just had to be really firm with her. It's not really a personality change, she's always been a little posessive over me but this was really extreme. I think maybe her nerves are frazzled from the surgery and everything. :?


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

personality change is NOT a myth- i will never spay a dog or cat for that reason. u can not take a uterus or testicles out of a person and it not change them so why can you do it to a dog. very easy ? to answer- u can't.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I personally think it's a myth. I've never seen a dog's personality changed by a spay/neuter. There will of course be different drives, like a male might be less agressive, not interested in females, etc. But that's not personality, that's hormones.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

stephybooboo said:


> personality change is NOT a myth- i will never spay a dog or cat for that reason. u can not take a uterus or testicles out of a person and it not change them so why can you do it to a dog. very easy ? to answer- u can't.


Exactly. And you can't either. :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

stephybooboo said:


> personality change is NOT a myth- i will never spay a dog or cat for that reason. u can not take a uterus or testicles out of a person and it not change them so why can you do it to a dog. very easy ? to answer- u can't.


My mom is "spayed." Last year, she was having a lot of problems, and she had a hysterectomy. She is the nicest person that I know, and she hasn't changed at all!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I have boys so I don't know if it applies still but their personalities stayed the same after their neuters.  I was worried about that though. I wanted them to still be the same boys I knew and luckily they are. :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine are all the same as well. :wave:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis is the same old grouchy little dog man he was before... BlackJack was kind of snipping and growly before and he became a very sweet and gentle dog


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison and Rylie are exactly the same as they were before they were fixed.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

stephybooboo said:


> personality change is NOT a myth- i will never spay a dog or cat for that reason. u can not take a uterus or testicles out of a person and it not change them so why can you do it to a dog. very easy ? to answer- u can't.


IM SPAYED !!!

and the only part of my personality that changed was the monthly dragon lady dissapeared!

so yeah it is a myth from both experience in dogs cats rats rabbigs guinnie pigs ferrets (and the list goes on) and personal experience as a SPAYED female, i have not had ANY kind of hormone replacement therapy, im not on any kind of medication and theres not a being who knows me that woudl tell you id changed since the operation.

my cousin is also "neutered" (both testicles removed), and he is the same as me, no personality change, no hormone replacement, no nothing! hes the same guy now 4 years after as he was 4 years before! and all his equiptment still works!


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

the problem with you ladies saying you are "spayed" is that docs do not usually take out your ovaries also- if they do they usually give hormone replacement. i was simply saying that in MY experiences it does change a dog.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

nope, nowhere in your post did you say "in your experience" you said its NOT a myth, no questions no compromise.

I have both overies removed, with no hormone replacement!

one has to rember in spaying or neutering an animal at 6months old you dont KNOW thier adult temperment...so what your seeing as a change is mearly their adult personality.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i thought i had put that this is my opinion i guess it was in another post. i had been also posting on the tell me again why should i spay her thread. my mistake.


----------

